# scope of computer system engineering



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi to all:wave:
I want to ask about the scope of computer engineering in Europe and America. If anybody knows it, please tell me?:smile:


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Engineering as in designing new devices?


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry suncoast? What you said? Your question is not clear..


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

No, it is your question that is not clear. If you want to be hostile, you can talk to yourself.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey dont be angry. be cool I am not an englishman. So I didnt understood your question. I am not hostile. Believe me.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Suncoast We are not here to fight. We are here to solve the problems of each other. i really didnt understood what you wanted to ask. So I asked you again. Thats it.


----------

